# Brenham, Texas (Central Texas Bee School) 2013



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We will be at this meeting and any orders placed there over $100 will get FREE shipping, excluding bulk cases and glass containers.


----------



## Patti Chapman (Mar 25, 2013)

I attended this Central Texas Beekeepers School in Brenham, Texas last Saturday (3.23.2013), I thought it was an EXCELLENT school! Thanks to all the members of Central Texas Beekeepers, instructors, vendors and participants! I learned so much as a "New Bee", and look forward to next years program, vendor supplies, members and participants! What a great group of people!


----------

